# Utah Lake White Bass are on! On the fly too! 5-14



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Utah Lake - Decided to head for UL at 2pm. Got a text while I was driving on the freeway of a cooler full of white bass from my buddy BFT's In2Fishing. I called him and he said he'd take me on his boat. Met up with him at Lindon Marina after a brief chat with BFT's Bow Hunter 3 and headed to Battle Creek. We anchored up and got to catching. I tried the fly rod for a while but there was no love. Threw my spinner and tye dye crawler combo and BAM got a fish on the 1st cast! Fish after fish went straight into the basket awaiting a chowder feast.

When the action seemed "on" I tossed the fly rod but still no love. Near sunset I joked I might put my fly in one of their mouths and see how they fight. Little did I know that wouldn't be needed. After getting a bite here and there In2Fishing put on Led Zeplin and let me give them hell. Sure enough I got the 1st ever white bass on the fly! I have been wanting to do that since last years spawn and it finally happened! I proceeded to catch 5 total on the fly and had a few lost by dark.

In2Fishing caught 60 white bass and I caught 37 (5 were on the fly). I was using a Roostertail spinner in gold blade, green body, and yellow tail sometimes with a nightcrawler sometimes baitless. The flies I actually caught the fish on was a Pink Woolybugger (see pic below) and I tried the Clouser Minnow in green and a few other green nasty flies. What an epic day!!!

Cheif would be proud today!

The roostertail never fails on these White Bass









Does this fly look familiar? Maybe resembles a Tube Dude color around these parts?









If there is a will there is a way. 1st ever white bass caught on a fly!

















Another White Bass on the fly! Where does the hair end and the reeds begin?


----------

